# All Banks Notified by DHS of Unnanounced visits



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I just came across this...wow!!!!
thank fully i don't keep anything in a safe deposit box. what they heck are they looking for in this???

All Banks Notified by DHS of Unannounced Warrentless Looting of Anyone's Personal Bank Accounts or Safe Deposit Boxes! | KnowTheLies.com - The Truth is Hidden in Plain View...

**snip**
The Last Official Act of Any Government is to Loot the Nation...

According to in-house memos now circulating, the DHS has issued orders to banks across America which announce to them that "under the Patriot Act" the DHS has the absolute right to seize, without any warrant whatsoever, any and all customer bank accounts, to make "periodic and unannounced" visits to any bank to open and inspect the contents of "selected safe deposit boxes."

Further, the DHS "shall, at the discretion of the agent supervising the search, remove, photograph or seize as evidence" any of the following items "bar gold, gold coins, firearms of any kind unless manufactured prior to 1878, documents such as passports or foreign bank account records, pornography or any material that, in the opinion of the agent, shall be deemed of to be of a contraband nature."


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

And you thought McCarthyism was bad!! Pfft...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's all about keeping us safe.  (and I have oceanfront property in OH to sell...)


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Hehehe... my "safe deposit box" is buried out in the woods... 32 acres to choose from... "Good Luck!"

Banks? -they screw you coming and going! and they snap to attention when big-bro barks!

"There's a sucker born every minute" _PT Barnum (?)_


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Just scored a fire/water proof safe this week for all of our needs. And the price was right--FREE. Will be closing our safety deposit box at the earliest conveince.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

MrSfstk8d said:


> And you thought McCarthyism was bad!! Pfft...


*UH... Joe was right... he just got hammered by the left and the media of the time... but in fact he was right..commies everywhere!!*


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I was just telling this to my friend 2 hours ago over the phone...scary times.


----------

